# Stand or blind?



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

This is my first year bow hunting. I have found a great place to put a blind. Its loaded with acorns. ITs basicaly a hall way for deer made out of trees. I am borrowing a stand from someone and its view is toward an open area, except one tree. About 30 yards infront of me. other than that nothing... no food plot... no feeder... nothing.What do you guys think would be the best place to set up?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I would try to find out where the deer are bedding and the trails that they are using between this food source and their bedding area. Then I would try to setup downwind from the main trail, either close to the bedding area for an evening stand or closer to the feeding area for a morning stand. You need to work pretty quick though cause acorns don't last long and the deer will be switching to a new feed source. Good luck!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i like to use stands my self but if there coming into the acorns hard i might try using the ground blind maybe once or twice.


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello guys.
I dont whant open a new topic so i write here, i use my primos ground blind last season, its ok when you take considering the wind but its so hard to see deers when gets dark. In here Finland its allowed hunt the dark.

Now i thing start the learn deer calling and olso buy a treestand, question what i like the ask you guys its when you but your stand a tree?

As you go a hunt deers or few day before when you think the hunt?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Stand or blind should be along the trail leading to or from bedding area. Placed downwind of the trail.

I determine which I use, blind or tree stand based on the area. If there are trees large enough and in the right places, I use a tree stand, if not, I use the blind.

This is why it is nice to have both. Some areas have high deer traffic, but are only suited to one method.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your hunting oaks you need to take into account when your season is, and what kind of oaks they are.

Up here in ND, our season opens early September (the 4th this year). Our oaks are bur oak, which drop their acorns very early. In some years, its so early there arent any acorns left by the time season opens. And in most years, only offer a substantial huntable food source, the first week or so of season before their all cleaned up.

If your dealing with red or white oaks though, they tend to drop later (being more predominant in southern regions).

What type of oaks are you dealing with? When does your season open?


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you for good advice.

We dont have oaks are forest, our most hunting style are (drive hunt/hunt the food place) 
Last season i but my blind near to that place where we feed them, i think i do a same that treestand if i buy one.

Of course i can try hunt them trails, problem is that besauce its come so dark wery fast to early season.

Deerseason last saturday September - 31 January


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I forget tell that wood type what we have here most trees are pine and spruce


----------

